# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  64º Campeonato Mundial de Ornitologia στην Πορτογαλια

## jimk1

Σύμφωνα με ανακοίνωση της ΕΟΟ ο Χριστοφόρου Λιμπέρης κατέκτησε το αργυρό μετάλλιο στην κατηγορία stam timbrado στο 64ο παγκόσμιο πρωτάθλημα στην Πορτογαλία.Πολλα μπραβο

Σιγουρα θα υπαρξουν και αλλες Ελληνικες διακρισεις στον παγκοσμιο αυτο διαγωνισμο

----------


## mitsman

Και ο Κωνσταντίνος ο Κοσμης ασημένιο στα Crest με 91 βαθμούς!

----------


## jk21

Συγχαρητηρια στα πουλακια του και σε αυτον !  Νομιζω στο ΣΥΚΒΕ ειναι Δημητρη;

Συγχαρητηρια και στο διαγωνιζομενο στην κατηγορια καναρινιων εμφανισης ! Εχει ξανα διακριθει στο παγκοσμιο

----------


## Γιούρκας

Ναι στο σύκβε ειναι με αριθμό Τ28...Συγχαρητήρια και πάντα επιτυχίες!

----------


## jk21

Τα μεταλλια εχουν συνεχεια .... Χρυσα Μπαλiαλιος (που επισης εχει ξανα διακριθει )  και Ευσταθοπουλος σε παπαγαλους 

και αργυρο επισης ο  Μπαλιαλιος

----------


## GeAm

Mπράβο !!!!!!!!

----------


## wild15

Μπραβο!!!!

----------


## jk21

Tελικα ο Λιμπερης Χριστοφορου πηρε ακομα ενα μεταλλιο  , 3ος στα μονα !!!! 

να πω επισης οτι τωρα απο οτι ειδα ανηκει στον ΣΦΩΠ  αλλα μεχρι πριν καποιους μηνες  ηταν στον ΣΥΚΒΕ

----------


## antonispahn

Δυστυχώς πολλά πουλια Ιταλών εκτροφέων πέθαναν στο δρόμο προς Porto ,τετραψήφιος αριθμός

----------


## jk21

> Δυστυχώς πολλά πουλια Ιταλών εκτροφέων πέθαναν στο δρόμο προς Porto ,τετραψήφιος αριθμός



*Τραγικό!!!*

----------


## alexis cosmo

αΑυτό με το θάνατο των πουλιών το άκουσα και γω 
ισχύει ρε παιδιά? πως έγινε κάτι τέτοιο?

----------


## jk21

Αλεξη κοιτα το συνδεσμο που εβαλα ... δεν ειναι κατι σαφες ακομα τουλαχιστον επισημα ανακοινωμενο 



Τα αποτελεσματα του διαγωνισμου 

http://www.mundial2016.fonp.pt/PREMI...r%20classe.pdf

ειχαμε αλλη μια διακριση Ελληνα του Χατζουλη Δημητρη του ΛΑΣΥΚ στα υβριδια νομιζω 2η θεση

----------


## jk21

η λιστα των Ελληνων εκτροφεων που πηραν καποια απο τις 3 πρωτες θεσεις στην κατηγορια τους !!! Μπραβο στα παιδια ,καθως και σε οσους βοηθησαν (ομοσπονδια , εθελοντες συνοδοι)  να πανε τα πουλακια τους με ασφαλεια στην πορτογαλια και προσπαθησανε για αυτη τη συμμετοχη !

Νομιζω πρεπει να ειναι η πρωτη χρονια με τοσες επιτυχιες !*





Χαρτζ - Κλασσικό - Μόνο Φωνή  

*3ο       Παλιαρούτας Κωνσταντίνος ΣΥΚΒΕ 86

*Τιµπράντος - Φωνή*

2ο      Χριστοφόρου Λυµπέρης ΣΥΚΒΕ 347

3ο      Χριστοφόρου Λυµπέρης ΣΥΚΒΕ 91

*Φαίο µωσαϊκό κόκκινο/κόκκινο ιβουάρ θηλυκό*

3ο      Μποϊτσιος Θεόδωρος ΛΕΚΑ∆ 90

*Κρέστ χωρίς σκούφο Λιποχρωµικό στικτό (Λιποχρωµικό πάνω απο 50%)

*2ο  Κοσµής Κωνσταντίνος ΣΦΩΠ 90
*
Γερµανικό σκουφάτο µε λευκή βάση

*3ο   Τοµπούδης Πολυχρόνης ΕΦΩΠ 360

*
Ντιαµάντ Μανταρίν Λευκό-breasted γκρί ή fawn

*3ο    Πανέρας Γεώργιος ΠΣΕΠΠ 360

*
 Οικογένεια : Muscipacidae-Sturnidae-Pycnonotidae*

1ο  Ahmeti Illir ΠΣΕΠΠ 93

3ο  Ahmeti Illir ΠΣΕΠΠ 91 

*Χιονότσιχλα (t.torquatus), Τσαρτσάρα (t.viscivorus), Πετροκότσυφας (monticolla saxatilis),Γαλαζοκότσυφας (merle solitarius)*

1ο  Κατσένης Ιωάννης ΠΣΕΠΠ 92

2ο  Κατσένης Ιωάννης ΠΣΕΠΠ 91

3ο   Κατσένης Ιωάννης ΠΣΕΠΠ 90

* Υβρίδιο από κλασσικό φαινότυπο καναρινιού x Carduelis Ευρωπαϊκά ή αντίστροφα
*
3ο  Γρηγοριάδης Μιχαήλ ΛΕΚΑ∆ 367

* Υβρίδιο από κλασσικό φαινότυπο καναρινιού x Carduelis Ευρωπαϊκά ή αντίστροφα
*
1ο  Γρηγοριάδης Μιχαήλ ΛΕΚΑ∆ 94

2ο Χατζούλης ∆ηµήτριος ΛΑΣΥΚ 93

* Υβρίδιο από κλασσικό φαινότυπο καναρινιού x άλλα Ευρωπαϊκά πουλιά ή αντίστροφα*

2ο  Σκουλαριώτης Γεώργιος ΣΦΙΠΣΥΚ 367

*J.066 Agapornis roseicollis Blue  : Opaline σειρές Blue*

2ο EOO - G236 Μεραµβελιωτάκη Βικτωρία ΠΣΕΠΠ 92

3ο EOO - G236 Μεραµβελιωτάκη Βικτωρία ΠΣΕΠΠ 91

*Psephotus h.haematonotus κανελί και παστέλ (pallid) από πράσινες σειρές*

1ο  Ευσταθόπουλος Θεοδόσιος ΠΣΕΠΠ 93
*
 Psephotus h.haematonotus blue*

2ο Ευσταθόπουλος Θεοδόσιος ΠΣΕΠΠ 90

* Forpus coelestis κλασσικός φαινότυπος
*

2ο  Μπαλιάλιος Νικόλαος ΠΣΕΠΠ 92

*Forpus coelestis µεταλλάξεις απο µπλέ σειρές*

1ο Μπαλιάλιος Νικόλαος ΠΣΕΠΠ 93

----------


## kostaskirki

Τα συγχαρητηρια μου σε ολα τα παιδια!!

----------

